# Headboard



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

So since last December I have been putting my shop back together, building work tables, workbenches, etc and assembling some quality tools that should last me a long time. I should mention that I have never built any “real” furniture but am looking forward to learning and gaining skills to do so.


My girlfriend’s daughter mentioned she wanted a bead board headboard at Pottery Barn to use at her apartment her senior year at college. So here comes foot in mouth “There’s nothing to that! It’s so simple even I can build that!!” So I’m immediately commissioned to build a headboard (Fee yet to be determined J )


I was told it was going to be painted black to match some other Ikea furniture she had, no problem what can go wrong with a simple paint job?. So from some info from here and others, I chose and bought some 8/4 Poplar. Then I saw the Ikea stuff and low and behold it was stained NOT painted. I should have known better. 


So, here goes:


Started out with two pieces of 8/4 Poplar and a sheet of bead board.









And let her Rip …..









Jointed, planned to 1 ½” and cut to length and width









Tenons done









Mortises done


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

First Dry Fit








Glued up with ¼” plywood in a routed slot. Bead board to be glued on plywood.








Started the finish, which for me was the most nerve racking because I am a real novice when it comes to finishes. As it turned out the furniture I was trying to match was very dark, mostly black but did have quite a bit of a brown undertone and not so dark that the grain still showed through. After a bunch of trial and error on scraps, a buddy that is a professional painter suggested I apply a coat of Jacobean then cover with Spanish oak gel stain. After letting the gel stain dry for a while I was able to gently wipe off just the right amount. Amazingly it is remarkably close to the store bought stuff.












Finished product. 








It is very basic, especially compared to some of the stuff you guys do, but it is my first real project. I learned a lot, had fun and my girlfriend likes it and wants me to do another one for my house. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I dont know about basic, but I do know I like it alot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Headboard looks great, and the color looks good. Gel stains can be a lifesaver.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job on the head board. 
Will you be doing a foot board as well? If not I'm sure it will look nice attached to bed.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job man clean crisp sharp way to go.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Very nice, like the Mortise and Tenon work, im still trying to perfect it


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

really excellent. what was it like working with gel stain?


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

That will last 5 times longer than anything from Ikea. Great job


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

snookfish said:


> That will last 5 times longer than anything from Ikea. Great job


Hey now, I still have stuff from there from when I got married almost 14 years ago!

But seriously, that is a very sharp looking headboard. Its not just nice, I mean it looks very modern and ...well, I won't use any of them fancy pants words but its a great piece.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys!! 

No foot board planned. Never been a big fan of foot boards but it probably would make a nicer look.

And yes, the gel stain was a lifesaver, especially on the poplar. It didn't get completly dry for quite a while which let me wipe it down several times to get just the right shade.

Thanks again for the comments :icon_smile:


----------



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a beautiful finished piece!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

"Amazingly it is remarkably close to the store bought stuff."

No no no. It is far better than the store bought stuff, for many reasons. 
it is a gret piece, you made it for her, and it came out very nice. great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, I won't show my wife. She'll make me try to make one. Great job.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

desertforest said:


> "Amazingly it is remarkably close to the store bought stuff."
> 
> No no no. It is far better than the store bought stuff, for many reasons.
> it is a gret piece, you made it for her, and it came out very nice. great job. :thumbsup:


Thanks!! I agree with it being better for a number of reasons:thumbsup: I was referring to the finish being a very close color match to the store bought stuff.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## jhagan321 (Aug 14, 2012)

looks great


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm impressed, Great Job:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That turned out great. I will also not be showing my wife. Instead, I am drooling over your awesome workbench!


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> That turned out great. I will also not be showing my wife. Instead, I am drooling over your awesome workbench!


Thanks and Thanks!! Gotta say I'm proud of both :smile:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Awsome job. Particularly interested in your finish. What brand of finish? Sounds like maybe Minwax?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks burkhome!

I started with minwax - Jacobean to give it an undertone of brown.

Then used Old Masters Spanish Oak Gel stain. I used gel to cover the variations in the poplar. I continued to wipe off the gel stain as it dried to reveal just a hint of the underlying brown.

Then put on two coats of Minwax clear satin wipe on poly.

I am a true novice when it comes to staining!! I was simply lucky that it turned out acceptable.

Thanks again.


----------

